# ASL( deaf signing) sermons online?



## lynnie (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi- does anybody know of any church websites with good preaching videos that are translated into sign language for the deaf? It would probably be a small box at the bottom corner of the screen with the interpreter. Thanks for any help if you know of such a site.


----------



## Quatchu (Oct 11, 2012)

Check out Deaf Reformed Ministries they have a few resources including a directory of Deaf Reformed Churches, some of which have sermons online.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks very much! Looks perfect.


----------



## christiana (Oct 12, 2012)

I've noticed a great increase in closed captioning in youtube of sermons, but not sure about specific church sites. My church is now transcribing sermons and that is a great help for me to just print and read them.


----------

